# JList mit Daten füllen wie die normale DOS-Konsole



## Gast (28. Apr 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte, dass eine JList die gleiche Funktion übernimmt, wie die Eingabeaufforderung, die bei einem Programm noch im Hintergrund läuft (zumindest jetzt, während der Erstellung).

Wenn ich jetzt zb:

```
System.out.println("Programm gestartet");
```
eingebe, listet er das ja schön in den Eingabeaufforderungen auf. 

Nun möchte ich das ganze im Programm aber mit einer JList verwirklichen.

Ich kann der JList die Daten ja gleich zu beginn übergeben:

```
String Daten[] = {
 "erste Zeile", "zweite Zeile" };
JList Liste = new JList( Daten );
```

Aber das nützt mir ja herzlich wenig.

Die Frage ist nun, wie ich ihm die Daten übergeben kann und wie man die immer in eine neue Zeile schreiben kann.


Jede noch so kleine Anmerkung ist natürlich willkommen.

Stefan H.


----------



## Beni (28. Apr 2004)

Mit Hilfe eines ListModel's ist sowas möglich.

Einfach selbst eines implementieren, oder eine der vorgefertigten Varianten benutzen, und mit JList#setModel übergeben.

Zu der JList gibt es auch ein Tutorial.

mfg Beni


----------



## Gast (29. Apr 2004)

Danke für das Tutorial. Irgendwie habe ich das vorher nicht gefunden!


----------

